# uhh yea!?



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I want a 6-spd Transmission the 5th gen has so um is the 6-spd transmission from the 5th gen bolt right on to my 96 SE 5-spd? does anybody know anything???


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> I want a 6-spd Transmission the 5th gen has so um is the 6-spd transmission from the 5th gen bolt right on to my 96 SE 5-spd? does anybody know anything???


 dude u need to make up ur freakin mind.. first u wanted to know wer u could get a turbo set up and exhaust, blah- blah- blah then u wanted a skyline convertion then after that u wanted to know u could get some indiglo needles now this bulls#!T, i mean wtf?? now this..


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*geez*

o come on!...cant i have alot of options?.....when i reply to people's post i wasnt an @$$ to them so why should anybody be one to me?.....doesnt matter im sellin mine and gettin a 350Z


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> o come on!...cant i have alot of options?.....when i reply to people's post i wasnt an @$$ to them so why should anybody be one to me?.....doesnt matter im sellin mine and gettin a 350Z


 i was just playin man....geez. i was drunk when replied to ur post. hehe.
well, make sure u post a pic of that ZzzZZZZZZZzzzz.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*of course i post a pic of my ZzzzZ*



MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> i was just playin man....geez. i was drunk when replied to ur post. hehe.
> well, make sure u post a pic of that ZzzZZZZZZZzzzz.


yea ill take a pic soon hopefully probably in a few


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

umm clik on anything but the parent directoryclick here to see pics


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

I have also thought about the 6 speed swap into the 4th gen. From what I've researched, a new shift linkage might have to be fabricated, and new axles will probably also be a must. Other than that, only minor electrical connections may need to be spliced. Shouldn't be too bad if you can stand the down time on the car. Me? I can't right now.


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

I think there's a FAQ about this in maxima.org....bingo! http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=258184&page=2&pp=30

In order for this tranny to function you will need to replace both axles. The car will not even move with the 4th gen axles. 

Autozone axle part numbers are

Left drivers side 9717 and right side part number is ST1270. Call various autozones as they may say some stup!d sh!t like we dont make them etc..because they are too lazy to check the computer or dont feel like ordering them. The tranny seals are all the same thing from 95-01
left drivers side 38342-81X00 and 38342-81X01 for right side these are the seal part numbers. DAVEB the parts guy was right the internals are different. You will also need to remove your old speed sensor and install it on the 2K-2k1 tranny. If you dont do this you wont know how fast/miles you have traveled.

Hope this helped.


----------

